# Ventilateurs PM G5



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un PowerMac G5 de fin 2005 2.0GHz Bipro Tiger et Leopard. J'ai les ventillateurs qui tournent à fond, les 2 processeurs marchent, j'ai essayé ASD mais il m'a dit qu'il n'y avait pas besoin de calibrer, j'ai fait un reset du SMU mais rien ne marche. J'ai déjà cherché partout mais les autres c'était un proco mort ou autre.

Savez vous d'où cela pourrait venir ? et comment le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

tu as essayé de démarrer en mode sans extensions ( touche MAJ ) enfoncée. Tu peux aussi tester avec un AHT


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu as essayé de démarrer en mode sans extensions ( touche MAJ ) enfoncée.


 Je viens d'essayer sans résultat et j'avais déjà fait un Apple Hardware Test désolé de ne pas l'avoir précisé.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

zap la PRAM pour voir...


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> zap la PRAM pour voir...



Je viens de le faire ainsi que la NVRAM toujours un bruit d'A380


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Possible que ta carte graphique déconne ... tu l'as ouvert our voir s'ils tournent tous les 3 à fond ou uniquement un seul ?


----------



## iMacounet (24 Juillet 2012)

une ram mal mise ? vidéo hs ?

est ce que le bong au démarrage se fait entendre ?

est ce que la led du bouton d'allumage est bien allumée quand l'ordinateur est allumé ?

fait elle des bips ? si oui, combien ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Vérifie la RAM essaye de redémarre le mac avec le moins de RAM possible mais si tu as fais un AHT s'il y avait un souci ça serait sortit... ça sent le SAV 

RQ/ tu as vérifié que tu n'as pas de fuite de liquide ?


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> une ram mal mise ? vidéo hs ?
> 
> est ce que le bong au démarrage se fait entendre ?
> 
> ...



1. Ram détectée dans Mac OS X, Vidéo marche étant donné qu'il démarre sur OS X
2. Oui
3. Led blanche allumée
4.Nan pas de bip

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Vérifie la RAM essaye de redémarre le mac avec le moins de RAM possible mais si tu as fais un AHT s'il y avait un souci ça serait sortit... ça sent le SAV
> 
> RQ/ tu as vérifié que tu n'as pas de fuite de liquide ?



J'ai un PM 2.7GHZ qui lui a eu une fuite mais là comme c'est un 2.0GHz c'est un ventilateur, je vais essayer avec le moins de ram et selon le Hardware Test il n'y aurait aucun PB.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Possible que ta carte graphique déconne ... tu l'as ouvert our voir s'ils tournent tous les 3 à fond ou uniquement un seul ?



Les 6 tournent à fond


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Petit rappel: les barrettes sont montées par paire.


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Petit rappel: les barrettes sont montées par paire.



J'ai essayé avec 2x512 Mo et 2x1 Go sans succès (il y avait le bong et il démarrait)


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Et si tu démarres en mode single user toujours les ventilos à fond ?


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Et si tu démarres en mode single user toujours les ventilos à fond ?



C'est Pomme-s c'est ça ? J'ai essayé mais toujours en fond


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

ouais pomme+s  je n'ai plus d'idée...  je pense à un problème hardware...


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ouais pomme+s  je n'ai plus d'idée...  je pense à un problème hardware...



Gestionnaire de température HS ? Sinon avec Temperature Monitor toutes le valeurs sont normales donc je sais pas.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Possible...


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Possible...



Il n'y a pas un moyen de les contrôler ? J'ai pas trouvé de logiciel pour ça.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Ca je ne sais pas faire... désolé


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ca je ne sais pas faire... désolé



C'est pas grave tu m'a déjà bien aidé. Mais bon je dois ne pas être chanceux j'ai eu 7 Mac et 5 ont un problème.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Moi je suis à 3 Mac jamais eu de casse ( si une fois sur mon PMG5... mais un reset SMU à résolu le problème et le pire c'était le jour ou je l'ai acheté... RAM HS au bout de 1h!!!)

J'ai garder mon PMG5 5 ans et je regrette de l'avoir vendu


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je suis à 3 Mac jamais eu de casse ( si une fois sur mon PMG5... mais un reset SMU à résolu le problème et le pire c'était le jour ou je l'ai acheté... RAM HS au bout de 1h!!!)



Aie la RAM. Moi j'ai eu un MBP Penryn Early 2008, La coque est fondu (oui oui) au dessus du superdrive, la prise Jack est morte (ressort coincé mais tout essayé mais rien), taches dans l'écran,disque dur mort au bout d'un 1 an et changement 3 fois de MagSafe pourtant j'en prenais soins.

PowerMac G4 et G3 carte mère morte, iBook clavier qui pue, PowerBook 145b de 93 disque dur mort...etc...

Pas de bol 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je suis à 3 Mac jamais eu de casse ( si une fois sur mon PMG5... mais un reset SMU à résolu le problème et le pire c'était le jour ou je l'ai acheté... RAM HS au bout de 1h!!!)
> 
> J'ai garder mon PMG5 5 ans et je regrette de l'avoir vendu



Le PowerMac G5 a été un de mes meilleur ordi dommage qu'il y ai ce problème


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

ah ouais quand même... tu n'as pas de bol  Bon dans tout ça ce qui est quand même le bon point c'est le système qui est stable lui au moins... 

Enfin stable oui mais j'aime moins la tournure évolutive que cela prend... mac OS X tend vers iOS...  ( mais là on est hors sujet)

Pour en revenir à ton PMG5 à part un passage en atelier je vois pas...


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> ah ouais quand même... tu n'as pas de bol  Bon dans tout ça ce qui est quand même le bon point c'est le système qui est stable lui au moins...
> 
> Enfin stable oui mais j'aime moins la tournure évolutive que cela prend... mac OS X tend vers iOS...



Ouais moi aussi le système qui se rapproche d'iOS je ne suis pas fan mais bon c'est l'évolution. J'espère au moins que plus tard ils ne mettrons pas de processeurs de téléphones dans leurs ordis. 

Pour le passage en atelier je crois que c'est foutu étant donné que ça va me coûter cher et que ça ne vaut pas la peine malheureusement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

Je viens d'avoir un problème mon G5. En le redémarrant il ne reconnaissait plus le DD. J'ai fait un reset NVRAM ou autre mais rien ne marche j'ai toujours le petit dossier avec un "?"


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Aie! 

Tente de redemarrer avec ALT.  et choisis le DD ensuite va dans pref systeme et disque de demarrage et choisis lui à nouveau le DD

Va peut-être falloir lancer une réparation du DD ( au pire tu le fais en mode single user via la commande fsck -yf


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Aie!
> 
> Tente de redemarrer avec ALT.  et choisis le DD ensuite va dans pref systeme et disque de demarrage et choisis lui à nouveau le DD
> 
> Va peut-être falloir lancer une réparation du DD ( au pire tu le fais en mode single user via la commande fsck -yf



Je vais essayer de faire ça merci en tous cas il est détecté dans le menu Alt mais sinon avant que je le redémarre il ne répondait plus. Disque dur fatigué ? il est de 2007

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------




lepetitpiero a dit:


> Aie!
> 
> Tente de redemarrer avec ALT.  et choisis le DD ensuite va dans pref systeme et disque de demarrage et choisis lui à nouveau le DD
> 
> Va peut-être falloir lancer une réparation du DD ( au pire tu le fais en mode single user via la commande fsck -yf



J'ai essayé de le démarrer en Single User et il m'indique toujours ce petit "?" pourtant j'ai bien sélectionné le DD dans les pref panes


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

possible ou alors c'est lier à ta panne précédente  Vérifie que dans pref systeme demarrage c'est bien ce DD là qui est défini ( si tu as plusieurs DD dans ton mac)

Moi je ferais un petit chek-up via l'utilitaire de disque voir si le DD est OK, réparer les autorisations  vérifie l'état smart

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

Ensuite tu éteins le mac et tu le redemarre pour voir...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Aie as-tu un autre DD avec le système dans le mac?  

Si même en mode single user il ne voit pas le DD  c'est mauvais signe pour lui tes problèmes de ventilos viennent peut-être de là ????

Bref tu es bon pour tenter d'installer le systeme sur un autre DD et récupérer tes données si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde mais je pense que ça tu as.


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> possible&#8230; ou alors c'est lier à ta panne précédente&#8230;  Vérifie que dans pref systeme demarrage c'est bien ce DD là qui est défini ( si tu as plusieurs DD dans ton mac)
> 
> Moi je ferais un petit chek-up via l'utilitaire de disque voir si le DD est OK, réparer les autorisations&#8230;  vérifie l'état smart
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas d'autre DD dans le Mac mais après tous mes autres DD dispo sont en 500Go au lieu des 320 du G5 et quand je veux installer Leopard sur ce DD il n'est pas reconnu comme tous les autres de 500 Go. Y a t-il une limite de Go comme sur le G4 ?

Je viens de faire la vérif de l'état Smart avec Onyx et tout est ok, il vérifie les autorisations...tout est OK

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------

Quand j'ouvre un logiciel il se bloque et devient très lent


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Ah mais donc ton dd marche&#8230;.  le ? pourrait être du que la pile du G5 est fatiguée et du coup la carte mère perd des infos&#8230;
Possible qu'il y ait une limite de capacité...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------

Ca sent pas bon tout ça  Met un DD de petite capacité et ré-installe le systeme. voir si...


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Ah mais donc ton dd marche.  le ? pourrait être du que la pile du G5 est fatiguée et du coup la carte mère perd des infos



Oui il marche mais au ralentit, j'ouvre un application et l'ordi devient très lent. La pile oui peut-etre je vais essayer avec une du G3 pour voir mais cela pourrai être due que l'ordinateur n'a pas fonctionné et n'était pas branché pendant 4 mois ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

lagthoor a dit:


> Oui il marche mais au ralentit, j'ouvre un application et l'ordi devient très lent. La pile oui peut-etre je vais essayer avec une du G3 pour voir mais cela pourrai être due que l'ordinateur n'a pas fonctionné et n'était pas branché pendant 4 mois ?



en effet 4 mois sans jus  cette nuit laisse le branché sur le secteur .

Par contre le DD ouais pas en bonne santé à mon avis


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> en effet 4 mois sans jus&#8230;  cette nuit laisse le branché sur le secteur .
> 
> Par contre le DD ouais pas en bonne santé à mon avis



J'ai trouvé un ancien DD Externe que j'ai formaté et là Tiger s'installe sur le G5, j'espère que ça réglera le PB de DD au démarrage


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Juillet 2012)

Bon et bien super  histoire à suivre.


----------



## lagthoor (24 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Bon et bien super  histoire à suivre.



Tiger fini d'être installé, j'ai eu le droit à la magnifique intro de Tiger :love:
Il est beaucoup plus rapide que l'autre DD même si il est en 5400 rpm.
Pour l'instant pas de bug mais toujours ces ventillos à fond mais bon comme tu l'a dit c'est p'etre un problème Hardware


----------



## lagthoor (25 Juillet 2012)

Par contre j'ai un problème de température entre IStat Menu et Temperature Monitor.
TM m'indique 41.3°C pour mon proco A et Istat 51°C pour le même. Problème de sonde ? Le problème de ventilateur peut venir de là ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Juillet 2012)

Oui possible, si la sonde déconne fausse info et les ventilos s'emballent  Faudrait trouver une sonde sur un autre PMG5


----------



## lagthoor (25 Juillet 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Oui possible, si la sonde déconne fausse info et les ventilos s'emballent  Faudrait trouver une sonde sur un autre PMG5



à mon travail ils disposent de G5 1.8GHz de 2004 qu'ils vont changer dans pas longtemps mais je doute que ce soit compatible étant donné que ce sont presque les premiers modèles alors que le mien est un des derniers, je verrai en tous cas merci de ton aide


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (25 Juillet 2012)

AHT signale habituellement les problèmes de sonde, étrange ...


----------



## lagthoor (25 Juillet 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> AHT signale habituellement les problèmes de sonde, étrange ...



Je te jure, il ne signale rien !


----------



## iMacounet (29 Juillet 2012)

J'ai eu un problème de ventilos à fond sur mon BiPro 2Ghz

As tu essayé de l'allumer sans le deflecteur d'air ? (le plastique que tu mets avant la porte latérale du mac)

sur le mien le troisième "picot" (vers l'arrière du mac) a été retiré, car la sonde de temperature/gestion des ventilos est apparament HS

et si je mets le deflecteur d'air de mon autre G5 ben les ventilos s'emballent, et tournent assez vite.

D'aiieurs je tape ce message avec le bi pro 2ghz


----------



## lagthoor (29 Juillet 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> J'ai eu un problème de ventilos à fond sur mon BiPro 2Ghz
> 
> As tu essayé de l'allumer sans le deflecteur d'air ? (le plastique que tu mets avant la porte latérale du mac)
> 
> ...



Sans le déflecteur d'air les ventilos s'affolent toujours  et si j'ai bien compris avec ton déflecteur d'air qui a le troisième picot retiré les ventilos tournent normalement et avec l'autre qui a les trois ils s'affolent ?


----------



## KERRIA (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir

Pas interdit de démonter et éliminer la poussière au droit des ventilos....surtout si "WATERCOOLING"...( mais bi pro 2x2 je ne pense pas )


----------



## lagthoor (30 Juillet 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Pas interdit de démonter et éliminer la poussière au droit des ventilos....surtout si "WATERCOOLING"...( mais bi pro 2x2 je ne pense pas )



Je ne suis pas le gros blaireau qui laisse son ordi plein de poussière et après qui se demande pourquoi il fait du bruit Il est propre ! Nan pas de Watercooling, non merci j'ai perdu un merveilleux G5 2,7GHz à cause de ça. Je n'en veux plus en tout cas du Watercooling Made by Apple in California China.


----------



## KERRIA (2 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

oh là..Monssieur fait des complexes ?!..ce que j'en dis mon cher..c'est que, entre autres machines j'ai encore un PPC  quad 2,5 et un bipro 2,7 tous deux "watercooling" qui tous deux fonctionnent tous les jours..et rarement éteinds...et que pas de problème....

Toutefois, je me souviens avoir eu un PPC bipro 1,8 qui piquait des crises de folie quelques fois assez longues...la dernière fois qui devenait sérieuse, j'ai remplacé le DD et ça l'a calmé.....

As tu tenté de débrancher tous les périphériques compris virer les pilotes, y compris déconnecter internet ( et la wifi ) , de redémarrer et réinstaller des pilotes neufs ?..

Tiens nous quand même au courant..on sait jamais

Bon courage...


----------



## iMacounet (2 Août 2012)

lagthoor a dit:


> Sans le déflecteur d'air les ventilos s'affolent toujours  et si j'ai bien compris avec ton déflecteur d'air qui a le troisième picot retiré les ventilos tournent normalement et avec l'autre qui a les trois ils s'affolent ?


Mon G5 s'affole uniquement si le deflecteur d'air avec les 3 picots est en place ! 

Et quand il l'est je peux toujours l'utiliser normalement, pas de gène.


----------



## KERRIA (2 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

Ah ben oui..ça est, je pense connu de nous tous....

La bonne nuit vous va à tous....


----------



## lagthoor (3 Août 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> oh là..Monssieur fait des complexes ?!..ce que j'en dis mon cher..c'est que, entre autres machines j'ai encore un PPC  quad 2,5 et un bipro 2,7 tous deux "watercooling" qui tous deux fonctionnent tous les jours..et rarement éteinds...et que pas de problème....
> 
> ...



Nan pas de complexes....ok un peu  J'ai changé le disque dur il y a 1 semaine en réinstallant Tiger et toujours rien mais qu'es que tu entend dans "réinstaller des pilotes" ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Mon G5 s'affole uniquement si le deflecteur d'air avec les 3 picots est en place !
> 
> Et quand il l'est je peux toujours l'utiliser normalement, pas de gène.



Ok merci je vais essayer d'enlever le 3ème picot en espérant que ça marche


----------



## KERRIA (3 Août 2012)

Bonsoir...

non rien...si tu as reformaté, tout doit être neuf maintenant....
Et la sonde ?...je n'ai pas tout lu de la discussion....je pense que tout le monde doit y avoir pensé ?!..


----------



## lepetitpiero (3 Août 2012)

C'est bien à ça que l'on pense... la sonde qui déconne... mais le Hardware test n'a rien révélé donc... à part la changer quand même pour voir... pas d'autre idées pour de problème.


----------



## KERRIA (3 Août 2012)

Le "hardware test" à peu près comme le rafistolage des autorisations...bon ..ça , ça ne regarde que moi note bien....

La bonne nuit à tous


----------



## lagthoor (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour désolé pour le retard

J'ai retiré le 3ème picot mais malheureusement ça n'a rien donné, je vais refaire un Hardware Test  
mais il faut que je demande à ma boîte pour le CD


----------



## lagthoor (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, les ventilateurs du G5 sont toujours aussi fous, mais tout à l'heure en essayant de remettre le petit papier qui j'ai mis à la place du 3ième picot que j'ai retiré du déflecteur d'air qui sert pour la sonde thermique, les ventilos se sont mis à tourner normalement mais comme un con j'ai retiré le déflecteur où j'avais greffé ce petit papier et depuis ils tournent toujours aussi forts.

 Savez-vous si il faut mettre quelque chose de particulier genre quelque chose en qui renvoi un signal au capteur ?


Merci


----------



## KERRIA (25 Octobre 2012)

..la sonde ?...

Le Bonsoir


----------



## lagthoor (27 Octobre 2012)

KERRIA a dit:


> ..la sonde ?...
> 
> Le Bonsoir



Bonsoir,

Oui je crois que c'est ça, à coté de l'alimentation ?
J'en ai trouvé une à 29 euros sur BricoMac mais je voulais savoir si le problème pouvait venir de là..

Bonne soirée


----------

